# Grand Senior Member :-)



## stieglitz (23 August 2006)

Ich zu meiner Frau: Ich bin hier schon Grand Senior Member
Antwort: Heisst das alter Sack?


----------



## sascha (23 August 2006)

*AW: Grand Senior Member *

:sun:


----------



## Heiko (24 August 2006)

*AW: Grand Senior Member *



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich zu meiner Frau: Ich bin hier schon Grand Senior Member
> Antwort: Heisst das alter Sack?


Manche Frauen bringens irgendwie auf den Punkt...


----------



## Der Jurist (24 August 2006)

*AW: Grand Senior Member *



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich zu meiner Frau: Ich bin hier schon Grand Senior Member
> Antwort: Heisst das alter Sack?


Nein, beim Calvados heißt das *hors d'age* und ist ein Zeichen der Qualität.
:vlol:


----------



## Greenhorn (24 August 2006)

*AW: Grand Senior Member *

Sie sagt dir die Wahrheit.

Sie liebt dich


----------



## stieglitz (24 August 2006)

*AW: Grand Senior Member *

Jetzt aber ehrlich, sieht so ein alter Sack aus?
Ich bin doch noch echt jugendlich.
Die kann doch froh sein, mich zu haben. Ich will nichts falsches hören.


----------



## Devilfrank (25 August 2006)

*AW: Grand Senior Member *

Entzückendes Kerlchen...


----------

